# Singapore sees increase in expats wanting serviced hotel apartments



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Serviced hotel apartments are proving popular with expats moving to Singapore who prefers them to renting or buying a home, it is claimed. Demand for these kinds of residences has increased with American, European and Japanese expats increasingly likely to choose this kind of accommodation, according to providers. Expats from China, India and the United [...]

Click to read the full news article: Singapore sees increase in expats wanting serviced hotel apartments...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

